# Anyone use an M1A SOCOM for hog hunting?



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

I absolutely love this gun. I had a chance to use one a few weeks back out at the lease for a couple of days. I learned pretty quick that optics are a plus outside 100yards. The front sight is a bit thick and my older eyes don't see as well as they use too. The rifle was heavy at 9lbs but it runs as smooth as smoke through a key hole. I figure at 1600$ its a little pricey but probably not compared to a 308 build in an AR platform. What are any of your experiences with the M1A? Would you recommend it over an AR10 build? What say you?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Really nice rifles and I looked real hard at them before I bought my Armalite. In the end, I liked the flexibility of the "black rifle" regarding the goodies that are available aftermarket and the simplicity of adding/changing said goodies. If you like the M1A platform, I don't think it would be a bad choice at all. A quality piece for sure. I've never had an opportunity to shoot one, but I've left my fingerprints on more than one I fondled at the gunshows...Be advised that a black rifle rifle in .308(only Armalites are AR10's) will not save you much weight, if any. They aren't lightweight like they're .223 brethren.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I have one. I think it is awesome, but I have not hunted with it. It is fun to shoot for sure, but yes very heavy.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Do you already have an AR15?*

If so you might consider buying an upper from RRA in 458 Socom...less than $500. Supposed to be a hog killa...but mine is still a hog virgin. The overall weight/handling is indistinguishable from a 223.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> If so you might consider buying an upper from RRA in 458 Socom...less than $500. Supposed to be a hog killa...but mine is still a hog virgin. The overall weight/handling is indistinguishable from a 223.


I love the M1 and have been loooking for a deal on a new one.

That 458 ammo is super spendy and very hard to find.

Here is my Hog killing duo. 5.56/223 and a .300 Blackout/Whisper. The whisper paperwork in for my supressor. The .300 is the cammo one


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

300 blackout.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

M1A is one of those "have guns." You just gotta "have one." I have had my M1A since about 1997. Original M14 wood stock, with the cut out on the stock for the select fire switch, way cool. It shoost about .75" with 168 smk's and hornady 168 amax's, and I love it.

Shot a hog at about 110 yards with 168 smk, and it destroyed it.

One great gun.


----------



## teufelhunden (May 29, 2010)

I have a SOCOM 16 that I've used for hog hunting. Very easy to get in/ out of blind/ truck with. It is suprisingly accurate with the short barrel. Although my longest kill with it was maybe 175 yds. I have the Vltor stock on it, and a Leupold VX6 1x6 (my eyes aren't great either) mounted on it. I had a DPMS .308 that shot excellent, but I bet you was alot heavier than my SOCOM. 
If you have a few dollars to spend on one, IMHO, I would go with the SOCOM. I've had it run like a top through mud, rain dirt, etc. with narry a problem. I don't think you can go wrong either way, but my SOCOM is one hell of a rifle.


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

teufelhunden said:


> I have a SOCOM 16 that I've used for hog hunting. Very easy to get in/ out of blind/ truck with. It is suprisingly accurate with the short barrel. Although my longest kill with it was maybe 175 yds. I have the Vltor stock on it, and a Leupold VX6 1x6 (my eyes aren't great either) mounted on it. I had a DPMS .308 that shot excellent, but I bet you was alot heavier than my SOCOM.
> If you have a few dollars to spend on one, IMHO, I would go with the SOCOM. I've had it run like a top through mud, rain dirt, etc. with narry a problem. I don't think you can go wrong either way, but my SOCOM is one hell of a rifle.


Very nice rig teufelhunden. That is very similar (almost identicle) to the M1A I was using only no adjustible stock. Thats also good news to hear about the reliability through the elements. 175 yards would be way out there for me. Most of my blinds are within 100 yards of my feeders. Thank you all for the Black Out and the 458 SOCOM ideas. I think I'm smitten with the M1A. Gotta have it!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

jimtexas68 said:


> I think I'm smitten with the M1A. Gotta have it!


 I'm sure you won't be disappointed. Post up some photos when you get it. I don't have an inquiring mind, I'm just nosy...I'm with Jammer on the "gotta have it" list. My list is so long, it will never be filled......I already missed out on the high school cheerleader thing about 35 years ago and I've been losing ground ever since.....


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

I married two different high school cheerleaders. Trust me, you didn't miss much.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*bucket list*



jimtexas68 said:


> I married two different high school cheerleaders. Trust me, you didn't miss much.


Thanks i'll cross it off my list now no need to waste my time at my age. Beau:cheers:


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

jimtexas68 said:


> I married two different high school cheerleaders. Trust me, you didn't miss much.


I married one also-Abilene High. Lasted 15 months.

BUDDA BING, BUDDA BOOM !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I have the M1A (match grade) in stainless with the synthetic stock. Recently took it to a shooting party near Cypress and everyone else had black rifles, including some 308s. In the end everyone loved shooting mine most of all. The weight of it made it infinitely more accurate, even when shooting from a standing position. Also, less recoil made it more enjoyable.

I've killed a number of hogs and deer with it and promise you would not be unhappy. I have an Aimpoint on mine but the rail would handle any type of scope...as long as it is screwed down really tight.


----------

